# Bios Update E782 Fujitsu



## Basti 92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

eigentlich habe ich ein Problem, dass ein Core auf 100% läuft wenn ich eine ExpressCard einstecke... egal welche.
Nach ein wenig suchen bin ich auf der Fujitsu Seite gelandet.


> BIOS V. 2.08:
> Solved problems:
> - DHCPv6 error occurs during PXE IPv6 boot.
> - POST stop occurs when USB devices connected to USB3.0 port is unplugged during POST.
> ...


Leider hat die Kiste wirklich noch Bios V.2.07 drauf.
Ein einfaches Update klappt nicht da kommt der Fehler "invalid or missing File".
Das "DeskUpdate" läuft nicht unter Win10.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Bios Update da rein bekomme?

EDIT: V2.11 ist jetzt drauf (ExpressCard geht nun), aber ein neueres klappt nicht.
Ich hätte eigentlich gerne das V2.17 drauf gegen "Meltdown/Spectre".


MfG Basti


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2018)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> EDIT: V2.11 ist jetzt drauf (ExpressCard geht nun), aber ein neueres klappt nicht.
> Ich hätte eigentlich gerne das V2.17 drauf gegen "Meltdown/Spectre".


 Von wo lädst Du die Files?


----------



## Basti 92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

dachte ich hätte den Link eingefügt, direkt von der Fujitsu Support Seite natürlich. Oder direkt V2.16.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Dezember 2018)

Die Seite ist ja grauenhaft.

Die Version 2.16 kann man nicht installieren?
Hast Du den Virenscanner abgeschaltet?
Läuft das Programm als Administrator?


----------



## Basti 92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Abend,



> Die Version 2.16 kann man nicht installieren?


genau, siehe Bild:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei 2.17 übrigens der gleiche Fehler:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Hast Du den Virenscanner abgeschaltet?
> Läuft das Programm als Administrator?


Natürlich 

Zur Fujitsu Seite, neu hätte ich mir definitiv keinen gekauft und die Webseite ist echt abartig... 
Der Vorgänger ist nur leider nach ~8 Jahren verreckt und der E782 mit echtem Quadcore und 8GB ist mir eben für nen Apfel und ein Ei zugeflogen, SSD war noch da, was soll man da noch sagen .


----------



## iTzZent (8. Dezember 2018)

Entpacke mal die FTS_BIOSWindowsE752E782andS752S782vPro_216_1190397.exe, benenne den Ordner um in "Bios" und kopiere ihn auf "c:/". Danach führe die Datei DskFlash.exe mit Administratorrechten aus. Vielleicht kommt das aktuelle Setup Programm mit dem langen Datienamen nicht klar. Ist eh schonmal sehr merkwürdig, das FSC das Bios unter Windows flashen lässt... 

Wenn das nicht geht, wende dich einfach mal an den FSC Support.


----------



## Basti 92 (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

danke ich hab jetzt einfach nen DOS Flash gemacht und es hat sich somit erledigt. Version 2.17 ist nun drauf.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Dezember 2018)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke ich hab jetzt einfach nen DOS Flash gemacht


Das wäre die einzige Option gewesen.
Aber bei ASUS und Lenovo funktionieren die Updates seit 20 Jahren unter Windows, auch bei Acer.


----------



## iTzZent (8. Dezember 2018)

Bei Lenovo wird das Update unter Windows nur gestartet, durchgeführt wird es dennoch unter DOS.  Habe das gerade bei 2 Thinkpad´s durch (T430 & T430s).

Selbst MSI rät vom flashen unter Windows ab, obwohl es für Desktop Komponenten extra ein passendes Tool dafür gibt (MSI Live Update). Es wird grundsätzlich empfohlen, die Bios interne Flashfunktion M-Flash zu nutzen.


----------

